# Burping a sign of GERD?



## larzipanz (May 2, 2010)

Hello all,For three months, I've had ongoing stomach discomfort, bloating, gas pressure, constipation, and this strange hiccup/burp. I've been tested for Celiac disease (came back negative), lactose intolerance (not intolerant), had an ultrasound on my gallbladder (nothing wrong). So I suppose since the doctors I've seen have thrown their hands up and dismissed my annoying symptoms as not life-threatening, I'm stuck with a lame diagnosis of "Irritable Bowel Syndrome." (I wasn't even diagnosed with that, the doctors said it could be a possibility I have it but none outrightly said that was what I have.)I'm taking probiotics for the stomach pain and constipation, so that seems to be doing a little better. I've also increased my fiber and water intake to help matters.BUT. The one thing that is bothering me more than anything is this annoying hiccup/burp that occurs daily, throughout the day, and is at its worst right after I've had something to eat. It doesn't matter what it is. Usually it's just one or two at a time, but I've also gotten hiccups more often now than I ever did a few months ago. Also, if I've been sitting down for awhile, I don't burp. But if I have any disruption or disturbance in my abdomen (if I move the slightest bit), or get up and begin to walk around, I begin to burp and I can't stand it. It's embarrassing. Sometimes some liquid rushes up my esophagus, and sometimes it doesn't. I don't have any chest pain or heartburn to accompany this.Can someone please tell me what I can do to stop this annoying burping? And please don't say "It's aerophagia, you're probably just swallowing too much air." I've consciously made an effort NOT to swallow air.Thank you. Laura


----------



## Moogle31 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Laura,This sounds JUST like my situation. I've got a very bad burping problem, but it isn't a "normal" burp to me. It's like I get pressure and need to relieve it by burping. I've been through the same stuff with my doctor too with tests. I've been diagnosed with IBS, but I'm still looking for answers for my gas/pressure problems. Does your stomach feel full all the time? My gas problems get worse at night and wake me up. Last night I had some reflux so I thought I'd check the GERD section for some tips.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As a rule, I no longer have indigestion and acid reflux any more; but I do know if I drink too much red wine, that burping, that was common when I did have digestive problems, can returns, although it always brief. If you are having liquid going up your esophogus, that really sounds like GERD, and can be dangerous if left unchecked over time. I have had fabulous results with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, skin, et al) in eliminating this since the summer of 1998.Mark


----------



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, I've got a similar problem I burp at random times through the day and it goes on for hours on and off, Yes it is like a build up of pressure I have to release.I also get it in the morning before I have eaten anything. I find eating oily fatty food exasperates it. Also leaning forward or doing exercise that involves bending forward causes it too, or when you are straining in lifting a heavy weight. Have been looking for people who are trying to overcome this problem.I dont think mine is as serious as moogle's but it is really antisocial and people dont understand that I cant help it.


----------

